# Pixars "Inside Out" on BD 11/3/15



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

From the Imaginative Minds of Disney-Pixar Comes a

Major “Emotion” Picture Beyond Compare!



INSIDE OUT



Along with an all-new animated short “Riley’s First Date?”

And an extensive line-up of bonus features



On Digital HD and Disney Movies Anywhere October 13
On Blu-ray 3D™, Blu-ray™ Combo Pack and On Demand November 3





SYNOPSIS: Do you ever look at someone and wonder what’s going on inside their head? Disney-Pixar’s “Inside Out” takes an exciting and hilarious journey into the mind to find the answer. Based in Headquarters, the control center of 11-year-old Riley’s mind, five emotions are hard at work, led by lighthearted optimist Joy. She strives to make sure Riley stays happy as she operates alongside fellow emotions Fear, Anger, Disgust and Sadness. It’s “an instant classic,” raves Richard Roeper, Chicago Sun-Times. Experience it like never before on Disney Blu-ray!



CAST: Amy Poehler (“Freebirds,” TV’s “Parks and Recreation”) as Joy; Bill Hader (Monsters University, TV’s “Saturday Night Live”) as Fear; Phyllis Smith (“Bad Teacher,” TV’s “The Office”) as Sadness; Lewis Black (“The Aristocrats,” TV’s “The Daily Show with Jon Stewart”) as Anger; Mindy Kaling (“Wreck-It Ralph,” TV’s “The Office”) as Disgust; Richard Kind (A Bug’s Life, TV’s “Spin City”) as Bing Bong; Kaitlyn Dias (voice acting debut) as the voice of Riley



EXEC. PRODUCERS: John Lasseter (“Toy Story,” “Cars”) and Andrew Stanton (“Up” “Ratatouille”)

PRODUCER: Jonas Rivera (“Up,” “Toy Story 2”)

CO-DIRECTOR: Ronnie Del Carmen (Dug’s Special Mission video short and TV’s “Freakazoid!”)

DIRECTOR: Pete Docter (“Up,” “Monsters, Inc.”)



RELEASE DATES: October 13, 2015 – Digital HD and Disney Movies Anywhere

November 3, 2015 – Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD and On Demand



PRODUCTS: Digital HD, Disney Movies Anywhere (DMA), Blu-ray 3D, Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD

and On-Demand



BONUS: Digital HD*, Blu-ray Combo Pack & Disney Movies Anywhere (DMA)

· Riley's First Date? (In-Home Exclusive Animated Short Film) - Riley, now 12, is hanging out at home with her parents in San Francisco when potential trouble comes knocking: a boy shows up at the door. Can Mom and Dad's emotions handle “Riley's First Date?”

· LAVA (Theatrical Short Film) - Inspired by the isolated beauty of tropical islands and the explosive allure of ocean volcanoes, LAVA is a musical love story that takes place over millions of years.

· Story of the Story - Director Pete Docter talks about the evolution of Inside Out, from the ideas and memories that inspired the story through the hurdles, explorations and experiences that helped shape it into the film it is today.

· Paths to Pixar: The Women of Inside Out - Inside Out filmmakers, from voice actors to animators to production crew, talk about their paths, their goals, the challenges they've faced and the lessons they've learned along the way

· Mixed Emotions - Inside Out's filmmakers talk about how they decided which emotions to focus on in the story and how they went about creating each one's distinct personality and visual identity

· Mapping the Mind - Inside Out's artists take you through the years-long process of designing and creating a world everyone knows, but no one has ever seen - the human mind.

· Our Dads, the Filmmakers - Elie Docter (daughter of director, Pete Docter) and Grace Giacchino (daughter of composer, Michael Giacchino) bring you behind the scenes for an inside look at the making of the film.

· Into the Unknown: The Sound of Inside Out - What is the sound of a memory forming? Sound designer Ren Klyce describes the challenges - and the unique solutions - involved in creating the aural world of Inside Out.

· The Misunderstood Art of Animation Film Editing - Learn more about the crucial role of an animation film editor, who helps take the story from its earliest, most exploratory versions, to the final, polished film you see onscreen.

· Deleted Scenes

Ø Riley Grows Up - In this scene from a version of the film where the primary relationship was between Joy and Fear (then named Freddie), the emotions begin to notice a change in Riley.

Ø Joy's Decline - Joy's struggles to make sense of the limitations on Riley's behavior that seem to be springing up at every turn.

Ø Misdirection -Joy and Freddie encounter a group of Riley's "retired" imaginary friends, including an early version of Big Bong.

Ø Construction - Joy is guided through Riley's mind by a radical non-conformist, Bing Bong, outraged by the demolition of older areas like Imagination Park.

· Commentary - Commentary includes participation from directors Pete Docter and Ronnie del Carmen, and producer Jonas Rivera.

· Mind Candy – A montage of toolkit and interstitials produced for Inside Out.

· Inside Out Trailers - A collection of domestic and international trailers made for Inside Out.

*Digital bonus offerings may vary by retailer 



Blu-ray 3D

· LAVA



DVD:

· LAVA

· Commentary



DMA Exclusives:

· Designing Abstract Thought - Inside Out character designer Albert Lozano describes the challenging, exciting and appropriately nonlinear process of designing the films "Abstract Thought" sequence.

· Deleted Scenes

Ø Joy Alone - Pursuing a lost memory underneath the ocean, Joy is given a chance to fulfill her heart's desire.

Ø Imagination Park - Joy is chased through a reactivated Imagination Park by an antagonistic Freddie.





FEATURE RUN TIME: Approximately 94 min.

RATING: Feature Film: PG in U.S.; PG in CE; G in CF

ASPECT RATIO: Blu-ray Feature Film = 1080p High Definition / 2.39:1

DVD Feature Film = 2.39:1

AUDIO: Blu-ray = 7.1 DTS

DVD = 5.1 Dolby

LANGUAGES: English, French & Spanish

SUBTITLES: English SDH, French & Spanish


SOCIAL MEDIA: Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/PixarInsideOut

Twitter: https://twitter.com/PixarInsideOut

Instagram: https://instagram.com/pixarinsideout/


ABOUT DISNEY MOVIES ANYWHERE (DMA):

Disney Movies Anywhere (DMA) is an engaging and family-friendly cloud-based digital movie service that makes it simple to buy your favorite Disney, Pixar and Marvel movies once and watch them anywhere. With DMA you can explore Disney’s library of over 400 eligible digital movies, discover hours of new and exclusive short-form content, and watch your digital movies from the comfort of the living room or across multiple mobile devices. In addition, you can redeem Digital Copy codes found in Disney, Pixar and Marvel Blu-rays and DVDs, as well as earn Disney Movie Rewards points with every digital purchase. Sign up and access Disney Movies Anywhere for free on DisneyMoviesAnywhere.com and through the Disney Movies Anywhere iOS and Android apps. Users can then simply connect their iTunes, Google Play and/or VUDU at VUDU.com/DMA accounts to begin enjoying their Disney, Pixar, and Marvel digital movie collections across platforms and devices. 



ABOUT THE WALT DISNEY STUDIOS:

For over 90 years, The Walt Disney Studios has been the foundation on which The Walt Disney Company was built. Today, the Studio brings quality movies, music and stage plays to consumers throughout the world. Feature films are released under the following banners: Disney, including Walt Disney Animation Studios and Pixar Animation Studios; Disneynature; Marvel Studios; Lucasfilm; and Touchstone Pictures, the banner under which live-action films from DreamWorks Studios are distributed. The Disney Music Group encompasses the Walt Disney Records and Hollywood Records labels, as well as Disney Music Publishing. The Disney Theatrical Group produces and licenses live events, including Disney on Broadway, Disney On Ice and Disney Live!.



# # #


From Disney•Pixar Comes an All-New Animated Short

RILEY’S FIRST DATE?

Packaged Exclusively in the October 13th Digital HD & November 3rd Blu-ray Combo Pack

In-Home Releases of “Inside Out”





Synopsis: Riley, now 12, is hanging out at home with her parents in San Francisco when potential trouble comes knocking: a boy shows up at the door. Can Mom's and Dad’s emotions handle "Riley's First Date?”



Voice Cast: 

§ Kyle MacLachlan (TV’s “The Good Wife,” “Twin Peaks,” “Marvel’s Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D.”) as the voice of Riley’s Dad

§ Diane Lane (Batman vs. Superman: The Dawn of Justice, Under the Tuscan Sun, The Perfect Storm) as the voice of Riley’s Mom

§ Kaitlyn Dias (voice cast debut) as the voice of Riley

§ Ben Cox (voice cast debut) as Jordan, Riley’s “Boy-Friend”

§ Flea (Red Hot Chili Peppers) as Jordan’s Fear

§ Amy Poehler (Freebirds, TV’s “Parks and Recreation”) as Riley’s Joy

§ Phyllis Smith (Bad Teacher, TV’s “The Office”) as Riley’s Sadness

§ Lewis Black (TV’s “The Daily Show with Jon Stewart”) as Riley’s Anger

§ Mindy Kaling (Wreck-It Ralph, TV’s “The Office”) as Riley’s Disgust

§ Bill Hader (Monsters University, TV’s “Saturday Night Live”) as Riley’s Fear & Jordan’s Joy

§ Pete Docter (Up, WALL-E) as Dad’s Anger

§ Carlos Alazraqui (“Toy Story 3,” “Happy Feet”) as Dad’s Fear

§ Josh Cooley (Up, TV’s “Toy Story of Terror”) as Dad’s Sadness

§ Patrick Seitz (Monsters University) as Dad’s Joy & Alarm

§ Sherry Lynn (Toy Story 3, Monsters University) as Mom’s Joy & Mom’s Disgust

§ Paula Pell (a writer/ actress, known for Saturday Night Live) as Mom’s Anger

§ Laraine Newman (WALL-E, Up) as Mom’s Fear

§ Lori Alan (WALL-E, Toy Story 3) as Mom’s Sadness



Director: Josh Cooley (upcoming “Toy Story 4”)

Producer: Mark Nielsen (“Inside Out”)



Release Date/Format: Included as an exclusive bonus feature in the October 13th Digital HD release and the November 3rd Blu-ray release.



Run Time: Approx. 4 minutes

Rated: G (US)​


----------



## lesmor (Dec 30, 2009)

I love animations and have quite a few in my BR collection.
There has been a lot of rave reviews about "Inside out" so I went to see it at a local cinema yesterday.
Very disappointed with the movie and IMO a wasted opportunity as it has great potential to have been far better than it was.
So the BR is definitely not a buy for me at any price, and as I've seen it not even a rental


----------

